# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  Autonomous forklifts to warehouses, Third Wave Automation, Inc.,

## Airicist

Developer - Third Wave Automation, Inc.

thirdwave.ai/technology

----------


## Airicist

Third Wave Automation overview

Feb 17, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"Third Wave Automation and Toyota Industries Announce Strategic Partnership to Produce Next Generation Autonomous Material Handling Vehicles"
Autonomous material-handling vehicle capabilities, such as dynamic navigation, advanced load handling, shared autonomy with remote operator console, fleet control, and WMS integration are all included in the strategic partnership.

May 19, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Third Wave Automation raises $40M to bring its autonomous forklifts to warehouses"

by Kirsten Korosec
August 4, 2021

----------

